# Toshiro Mayuzumi (1929-1997)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I bought a naxos whit fews amazing piece of work , mandala symphony is incredible, just has mutch has the bugaku part, the entire record is pleasant , im dying to hear is nirvana symphony but its hard to find has hell.Quite a composer to reckon whit...

Is grabha-dhatu mandala is music i dream of im mesmerized by it, great composer, he will enjoy many spin in my cd player.

You guys have something to mention about him , anything more Worth the admission.
any fanboys of Mayuzumi here?

This record or composer is a revelation to me :tiphat:


----------

